# Loose Lower Dentures



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2016)

Ever since I got my lower dentures, I have had problems with them being loose fitting..

I have used liners and adhesive and they have become a pain and time consuming to install.One product called Cushion Grip worked wonders keeping them tighter, but the company stopped making the product!!!

Then I found EZO sold on Amazon...Price $4.82 for 15 cushions with free shipping!!! One cushion has lasted me about a week to 10 days..(Your mileage may vary)

Just a satisfied customer and I thought I would pass this on to the Forum..


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 21, 2016)

Me too... I cannot do without denture adhesive..  Lowers are very troublesome.  Even relining doesn't help..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 21, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Me too... I cannot do without denture adhesive..  Lowers are very troublesome.  Even relining doesn't help..



I do not use any adhesive, I did, when I first got dentures, but stopped due to the taste, etc...

The liners help holding the bottoms..


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't eat without adhesive holding my lowers in.   The uppers are no trouble.. they create a suction that keeps them in.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

I have new upper partial that is loose already.  I don't like the taste of adhesives either.  The one I tried is horrible.  I wonder if I could use the Ezo?


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 21, 2016)

I use super poligrip.. it's zinc free..   Don't know how anyone eats with food sliding under their lower plate..  horrible..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 22, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I have new upper partial that is loose already.  I don't like the taste of adhesives either.  The one I tried is horrible.  I wonder if I could use the Ezo?



I believe they would help..They can be cut to form the partial..Cheap enough to give it a try..

How too video...
.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 25, 2016)

The adhesive label says to only use it once a day, but it only works for about 3 hours.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 26, 2016)

i found on the bottom i can only live with implants . dentures on the bottom sucked .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 26, 2016)

Manatee said:


> The adhesive label says to only use it once a day, but it only works for about 3 hours.




I do not use them for the adhesive feature, I use them for the cushion and fit.


----------



## sixtyplus (Oct 13, 2016)

I use FIXODENT COMPLETE.  It is white, not pink.  No offensive taste.  I only need it on the lower every other day and the upper twice a week.


----------

